# Hemorrhoids in Toddler? -Update #2 on Page 3-



## AirForceWife7

So, I'm pretty worried right now. On Friday, I was giving Brenna a bath. After I got her out of the tub, I went to get her dressed.

Now, as soon as I was getting ready to put on her diaper, I noticed a small protrusion right outside the entry to her bum. It looked almost as if it had actually grown out of her bumhole. I can't really tell if it's irritated/discolored or not. My first thought was hemorrhoids. I had them, I know what they looked like, and so forth. I decided to check and see if it was bothering her. I wrapped a wipe around my finger and gently touched the area and she flinched a little. I don't know if it's because it actually is hurting her or if she just wasn't comfortable being touched in that area. It's especially difficult because it's not like she can actually tell me :shrug:

She has been acting completely normal since I noticed the protrusion. No abnormal crying or fussing .. happy as a lark! She goes poop every day .. sometimes 2-3 times a day even. I just find it weird that I didn't see this growth before Friday? Like no inkling of a formation what so ever. It's like it just appeared out of the blue! :shrug:

I phoned the on- call pediatrician and stressed my concern, and they told me to call on Monday to try and schedule an appointment. (Military treatment facilities are closed on weekends) Let's hope I actually get an appointment! :( I was very close to taking her to the hospital since I'm so worried. The pediatrician told me that it sounds like a hemorrhoid to her, and the most common reason infants get them is due to poor diet... however, how can that be the cause? Brenna has an excellent diet! She eats only what we eat ...healthy stuff! :wacko: Lean meats, fruits, veggies, grains, etc. I don't give her junk at all and the closest thing she has to junk are her toddler snacks made by Gerber .. I use them as appetizers before a meal. She drinks a cup of milk a day, and then two full cups of water from her sippy cup. I occasionally give her watered down juice. She does eat a lot of bananas though, and I've heard this can cause constipation.

Anyway, I'm just rambling now. Sorry this is so long, I'm just really worried. This is our first real "problem" we've had with Brenna physically. I just hope it's a skin tag and not a hemorrhoid :nope:

Has anyone had an LO that has had this?


----------



## x__amour

I have absolutely no idea but I would get it checked out if you're worried. :hugs:


----------



## 17thy

Definitely get it checked, I've never had a hemorrhoid, but DH gets them. I would be concerned if LO got one though...


----------



## AirForceWife7

17thy said:


> Definitely get it checked, I've never had a hemorrhoid, but DH gets them. I would be concerned if LO got one though...

Yeah, I'm definitely going to the doctor tomorrow, but I just find it so odd that there was no sign of it the day before I noticed it, you know? Like it just appeared out of nowhere :wacko: I also find it odd that it's not even bothering her .. whenever I had them they itched and burned like crazy!


----------



## Hotbump

didnt want to read and run, hope she's okay :hugs:


----------



## Strawberrymum

don't have any advice :hugs: 
glad she doesn't seem to find it uncomfortable or painful. 
try not to worry to much and avoid google just see a doctor on monday :hugs:


----------



## moondrops

E has the exact same thing, she's had it for ages i've been meaning to take her to the doctors but keep forgetting, it doesn't irritate her (not that i know of) but she did flinch when i looked what it was. It looks like a tiny pink skin tag? I wouldn't worry if she doesn't seem in pain xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: i would see a doctor


----------



## mayb_baby

Hope its a skin tag I had one and they are sore so she would flinch :hugs:


----------



## Lauraxamy

If she's not in alot of pain, try not to worry too much and take her to see a doctor to see what they say. :hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

*Update*

Pediatrician's office was full today, so they referred me to an urgent care clinic. The doctor took a look at the area and said he is not sure if they are hemorrhoids or not, but instead it appears to be a skin tag. What's bad, though, is that as he was checking her out and there were 2-3 more smaller ones around the area! He told me to keep an eye on them and make sure they do not get any bigger or painful. 

I'm just genuinely concerned .. how the heck did 3 of these "skin tags" manifest themselves in under a day? :wacko: There's a possibility that they could be a growth of some sort, but if that's the case then she'll need surgery :(

I'm just hoping for the best ... thanks for all the support :hugs:

Oh and I almost forgot her next appointment is on Friday with her original pediatrician .. hopefully he will have more answers :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Oh poor Brenna. Just keep an eye out for any changes and always check if it is painful for her, other than that I don't know what else to suggest. Hope it clears up and gets sorted soon xxx


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs:


----------



## 17thy

Poor baby! I hope that she doesn't need surgery and gets better quickly.


----------



## Lilys mummy

Oh no, bless her ! I hope it gets better and she doesn't have to have surgery :hugs:


----------



## Mei190

Oh dear! I hope it gets better without having to go down a surgery route :hugs: 

I will say though, that on your first post you said the woman told you the most common cause was bad diet. So, it's not the ONLY cause.


----------



## o.o

Oh no! i hope it gets better and she doesnt need the surgery! :hugs: 
keep up updated!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## Harli

Awww, poor sweetie! Hope everyone goes over smooth with them & they don't cause any complications! :hugs:


----------



## v2007

I have skin tags on my neck and they can grow very quickly. 

Normally they are sliced off, mine were after being numbed.

:hugs:

V xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: Poor little girlie :( Hope she doesn't need surgery or anything.


----------



## Melibu90

:hugs: hope you get it sorted quickly x


----------



## emmylou92

Hope she dosen't have to have an opp. Poor girly. Good l for your next appt!


----------



## bbyno1

I came up in a skin tag last week. Seems to of just appeared outta no where! I hope she's okay


----------



## Elizax

Hope all goes well, the poor babe :flow:


----------



## AirForceWife7

So we do have good news and we also have bad news.

The good news is .. the pediatrician is almost a hundred percent sure the "hemorrhoids" are in fact only skin tags! :happydance: They have since shrunk immensely in size since last Friday (when I noticed them) and are now nearly unnoticeable!

Now the bad news.

The pediatrician prescribed Brenna medication to supposedly help clear the rash from her bumhole around the tags and such. The directions said to only apply the medication twice a day, as it is very strong and has a steroid in it (this is to speed up healing time.)

First application and diaper change, no difference.

Now the second time I applied it and changed her diaper ... this was right before her bath ... I opened her diaper and the rash has SPREAD to her lady parts and all around the area. The color is nearly so red it is purple! And what's worse, she was crying very badly for like 20 minutes before I decided to change her, which means that the rash is now painful for her :cry:

I feel so fucking horrible I am sick to my stomach. She absolutely LOVES her baths at night, and tonight, she screamed through it. Anytime I'd even go near her bum, she would scream at the top of her lungs. The rash didn't bother her until after the second application of the cream, and I don't know if it's the cream that has made it worse, or if the medication itself just isn't the proper treatment for her rash.

Either way, I am calling her doctor AS SOON AS I wake up tomorrow. I can't stand seeing her in pain .. it's killing me :nope:


----------



## emmylou92

Hope it gets sorted, tbh i would stop usuigthe medication and cream until the doctor has seen her.

Poor girly


----------



## 10.11.12

Aw poor girl :hugs: the cream might just be too strong for such a delicate area, I'd stop using it and give her plenty of diaper off time until you can get a hold of your doctor.


----------



## TaraxSophia

I hope she's okay hun! :flower: It sounds like nothing serious, so dont stress yourself out too much, she would have screamed the house down if it was hurting her in any way, dont worry xx


----------



## veganmama

shes probably allergic to the cream


----------



## AirForceWife7

The doctor told me it's a slim chance she'd be allergic to the cream, but I don't believe him :shrug:

My hubby and his brother are both allergic to steroid creams, that's enough to make me a believer!

I stopped the medication as soon as I saw the rash had spread, that's common sense lol

I've been letting her run around naked for hours a day to get air to the rash and promote healing, as well as letting her sit in the bath tub and soak her toosh in cool water ... it has been helping immensely! Rash is still strong, but definitely on its way to healing. 

That stupid cream made me pissed lol


----------



## Amber4

:hugs: for Brenna! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs: Brenna get well soon baby


----------

